# YOUR christmas traditions



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Thought this one could be kinda fun

What makes Christmas your Christmas? I know every one usually has the big family dinner... but what sets your family apart from the rest? Any cool Christmas things that you set up?

My Parents do a great job. Us three kids get our own custom ordainment every year. Each ordainment is supposed to represent each year. We get the ordainment every Christmas evening. We also get Pajamas with these. Its really fun

What do you guys do?


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Xmas eve we get to open one gift each and we also get pajamas every year as a tradition,
Also on the eve of we do a Scrapbook for the year of memorable family get together's
and other memorable memories we want to include. To finish we all write a letter of thanx and a letter for the new year of stuff we want to accomplish and stuff like that. And at the end of the year usually Xmas eve we re-visit the letter to see how the year went. Whether we kept to our letter's or went stray........Mostly I started this for my children last year just so they could see their progress over the year in their skills of writing and such......Merry Christmas and all the Best to you and your family in the upcoming year.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

BubBleBee said:


> Xmas eve we get to open one gift each and we also get pajamas every year as a tradition,
> Also on the eve of we do a Scrapbook for the year of memorable family get together's
> and other memorable memories we want to include. To finish we all write a letter of thanx and a letter for the new year of stuff we want to accomplish and stuff like that. And at the end of the year usually Xmas eve we re-visit the letter to see how the year went. Whether we kept to our letter's or went stray........Mostly I started this for my children last year just so they could see their progress over the year in their skills of writing and such......Merry Christmas and all the Best to you and your family in the upcoming year.


Very cool! i like the scrap book idea. Merry Christmas to you, your family, and your fish


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

From my side , we have several family dinners(24th/25th) , late mass at church on the 24th of Dec , my dads Bday is on the 27th of Dec, watch christmas movies old&new , ride the train at Stanley park , ice skating jsut to name a few.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

My Family doesn't celebrate Christmas (Jewish) but my girlfriend's family goes all out. Every year on the 24th im invited over to open presents and participate in their own culture (Romanian). Then, on the 26th every year my family goes over for a special sort of dinner. Lots of European delicacies and such!


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well what makes our Xmas special is that it's also our 2nd child's birthday! The best Xmas present we ever received for sure. 

So what we do is we have a Xmas lunch and then a birthday dinner. 

Plus she has a half-year birthday meal on June 25th as well just to make sure she has her own special day...


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> From my side , we have several family dinners(24th/25th) , late mass at church on the 24th of Dec , my dads Bday is on the 27th of Dec, watch christmas movies old&new , ride the train at Stanley park , ice skating jsut to name a few.


Your dad and i have the same birthday 

We used to do the Christmas train when we were younger as well


----------



## bowman00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Every Year I have to watch the Muppets Christmas!


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Death's Sting said:


> My Family doesn't celebrate Christmas (Jewish) but my girlfriend's family goes all out. Every year on the 24th im invited over to open presents and participate in their own culture (Romanian). Then, on the 26th every year my family goes over for a special sort of dinner. Lots of European delicacies and such!


Thats very cool  Sounds like lots of cultures celebrating at the same time. sounds like alot of interesting yummy food!


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

Pretty basic on this end, but I always wish everyone a merry christmas during ukranian christmas day!


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

AWW,

Nice , wish him a happy birthday as well Yeah the train never gets old, plus all those lights everywhere make it all look great.



AWW said:


> Your dad and i have the same birthday
> 
> We used to do the Christmas train when we were younger as well


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I've recently decided to part with tradition simply because the extended family was getting too large and the meaning was getting lost. Italian is about the food, the good times, and the kids. But it turned into a free booze get drunk night for many of the cousins and their current boyfriends and girlfriends, which wasnt mine and many others idea of a good time. Plus the food went really down hill, overcooked seafood, premade foods and a bunch of other things that would make any italian cringe and yell Mange Cakes!

So my immediate family has pulled out of christmas eve, and my sisters and I will rotate amongst ourselves for hosting. The kids open the gifts they get from the family on christmas eve, saving the santa and gifts from parents for christmas morning. I pulled the trigger with seperating from the extended family, so i hosted first. My wife and i made a pomodoro pasta dish, Calamari, Lemon garlic and Butter fried prawns, and a rice mussel and potato tiella (mussels ended up being gross so i pulled the dish :/ There was Antipasto of course, and desert 

Christmas day now is a time to kick back and relax, just the wife and the kids. I'll see my extended family throughout the year atleast


----------



## silvciv888 (May 4, 2010)

1) Festivus pole
2) Airing of Grievances
3) Feats of Strength


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Yup, my mom always has a huge Christmas dinner, including friends and distant family members. This year, 45 guests.

But she also gets one of the cousins or a family friend to dress up as Santa Claus to hand out the presents from under the tree. Santa freaks out Felicia, but we still love that part of our Christmas tradition. 

I'm personally not a big fan of the commercial aspects of Christmas but we enjoy the gift giving among the little ones.

We're starting a new Christmas tradition with Felicia this year that after she opens up her gifts on Christmas eve, we pack up a bunch of her gentlely used toys and bring them to the local orphanage for the other kids. Have to teach her to share now that we have a little brother or sister on the way for her.

Anthony

BTW, Merry CHRISTMAS everyone.


----------

